# hudini guppy???



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I have been going nutts the past 2 days looking for 1 guppy .... I have moved everything searched every inch and still cant find it .
Everything in the tank seems fine and healthy except i cant find it .
I will try again taking everything out and looking again but will be my last look .
It is just bothering me ,and the other 4 are very active 3 males chasing the female .
Any ideas ?


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

odds are it died & was eaten


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

maybe it got sucked into the same mysterious black home my Celestial pearl Danio female got sucked into.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

lol lol ill look for a black hole lol


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

hole, I did mean... typos... Might be the same black hole that deposited a danio fry into my brackish shrimp tank.


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

have you looked around the outside of the tank? might have jumped out considering all the male attention. usually a good ratio is 3females to 1 male guppy because of all the harasment.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

LOL i thaught of that , maybe they bugged her to death .
We have a complete closed lid so no way of a jumper .
Well i dont want male and female guppies so i will try and find a home for the female poor girl or once i get the other tank set up for shrimp ill just put her there. If she can survive the harrassment that long lol


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I lost the other female guppy, we were hoping to see them spawn at least once but just not ment to be .
Everything else in the tank is fine I wanted to add 2 pleco's in there but ill wait untill the sultans go to their new home b4 i move everything else.
The male guppies are not as active now and staying close to the top.


----------



## the_limit (Jul 24, 2008)

One of my friends has a very large aquarium (120+g) and accordingly he has a very large filter for it. Its one of those Eheim Filters. To make the long story short, when he was putting the tubing in, he did not have all the proper parts, so he improvised and the intake tube...was just an open tube, with no safeguard. So in his case that turned out to be the black hole of doom for one of the bettas he has. When he realized it was missing, he took apart the filter...and sure enough there it was...still alive too!

So...check your filter haha

Cheers!


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Sunstar said:


> maybe it got sucked into the same mysterious black home my Celestial pearl Danio female got sucked into.


Along with my blackberry shrimp that dissapeared for several weeks and reappeared pregnant this morning. lol


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

that funny .......... i made a booboo and didnt check the filter ... and had hubby do his thing ..........


----------

